

How to write a great blog comment - j_baker
http://grammar.quickanddirtytips.com/how-to-write-a-blog-comment.aspx

======
xtho
First of all, you don't write _great_ blog comments. If you have something
really great to say, you publish it as a blog post, submit it to social news
sites, and put a link to your post in a comment to the original post. People
do that and they are successful. Comments are for losers.

On second thought ... Arrgh!

~~~
jackchristopher
Yeah, that's a lot of trouble to get your stuff (possibly) noticed. I'm sick
of this expectation. Technology should address this as a problem. Am I really
expected to do a blog to be part of "the conversation"? Am I only listened to
when I do the social media dance? I don't like this world.

Something needs to replace the blogger/commenter dynamic. Something that puts
people on equal footing by default. The blog dynamic too easily devolves into
a high status/low status game.

------
RyanMcGreal
> Rule #7 -- Keep it Short

There was a post on HN a few months ago suggesting that comment length
correlates positively with comment quality.

~~~
ryanelkins
Everything has it bounds though. There is a point where a comment goes from
well thought out and detailed commentary and into the realm of long winded
rambling nonsense or expository blowhardedness. It should probably be just
long enough to make your point.

There's something to be said for being able to communicate clearly and
succinctly.

~~~
j_baker
And a nice example of how to communicate more clearly and briefly than my
comment!

------
raffi
This is a good post. I found it when I ported After the Deadline to Intense
Debate and wrote a post about it. Here:

[http://blog.afterthedeadline.com/2009/10/09/how-to-write-
a-g...](http://blog.afterthedeadline.com/2009/10/09/how-to-write-a-great-blog-
comment-hint-spell-check/)

------
RevRal
_I know it's hard; those boxes in which you write comments can be tiny_

I hate this. I tend to submit the comment with little proofreading, then I
read the comment on the page and edit it a bunch of times.

~~~
steveklabnik
WebKit has a great feature that lets you just drag the lower right corner on
any textinput. I use it in Chrome all the time, I hear it's in Safari too.

~~~
MaysonL
+1 for this tip: I've been using WebKit nightlies for months and never noticed
this.

